# Venison Burgers



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 29, 2021)

Smoked some Venison burgers.  Big thanks to my Bud for the meat.  He got the fat just right. 

Used Mesquite wood and Killens Rub on meat.












In smoker with bacon over top.  Smoked at 250.  Need to go higher for bacon.  Maybe 325 next time.  Took meat to 140.  I think these could really go to 160.











Light coat of Dukes on bun and toasted.  Japaneses Kewpie mayo and mustard.  That mayo really good.











These where really good.  Tomorrow big day.  Smoking cheese, making pickles and smoking a slab of beef short ribs.  Thanks for looking.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 29, 2021)

Never thought about slaw on a burger.  Looks great and thanks for the post.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 29, 2021)

Looks fantastic Brian! I had burgers and slaw last night. My wife makes keto coke slaw that’s to die for.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 30, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Looks fantastic Brian! I had burgers and slaw last night. My wife makes keto coke slaw that’s to die for.


Can I get the recipe.  I used jar.  After looking at carbs on it and using half a jar for a bag probably should not of used it.


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 30, 2021)

Brian, those burgers look outstanding. I'd dive head first into one or three of those. Nice work.

Robert


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 30, 2021)

Darn good looking burgers! I'd put away a couple of them.
Jim


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 30, 2021)

Yes sir a great looking burger.

Warren


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 30, 2021)

Looks great . I like a slaw burger .


----------



## rippper (Jan 30, 2021)

real nice......luv me some good slaw!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 30, 2021)

Looks Great, Brian!!
I never smoked my Deer (Mix) Burgers, but if I did I would take them to 160°.
Sure look Tasty!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## rdknb (Jan 30, 2021)

Brian Trommater said:


> Smoked some Venison burgers.  Big thanks to my Bud for the meat.  He got the fat just right.
> 
> Used Mesquite wood and Killens Rub on meat.
> 
> ...


----------

